# R.I.P little ackie



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

after waitin for around 100 days to hatch, dittas ackie egg hatched 2 days ago. the little mite wasnt as active as the others were but did run when touched. Just found it now on its back, its body limp, looks like its had a fit, was shallow breathin but has just died. i cant believe someone <<"god" or whoever it might be>> would let something grow in an egg for 100 days just to take it from the world only 2 days after entering it. Things like this are completely beyond me and it bloody hurts, its cruel

good night little ackie, short lived but loved in the brief time you were here
your journey will carry on elsewhere wee man

Cat
xxx

Ditta
xxx


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh no 

That's a real shame !!!

R.I.P Ackie

Had you given him/her a name?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

nope, hadnt even given it its first feed :sad:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Really sorry to hear that - RIP little one.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

poor little guy, 
R.I.P dude


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

sorry to hear that cat RIP


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

R.I.P little dude, forever missed


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

i totally agree with the op we`ve had it this week with our Honey had eleven pups ,three died ! why do they go through the development stage only to then die it seems such a waste.
Sorry for our loss.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i had it yesterday at work with a baby axis deer, presumed it was already dead when we spotted a female hovering about, it was still alive when i got to it but died in my arms minutes later. It must of been the cold weather that did it but its such a waste


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ta guys xxx


----------



## celsbigbeard (Oct 23, 2007)

r.i.p little one

cel x


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.  Same happen'd to me with a guinea pig, died after only 3 days. 

It's very sad


----------

